# Cable spool hay feeder



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

Here's the awesome hay feeder my hubby built from an old cable spool.
My boys LOVE hanging out on top of it too! 

We had to make some adjustments, but it's pretty much goat-proof now...well as goat-proof as anything can be.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That's cool! Great job!


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks Karen!

Since this pic they've already torn the shingling off the top of it.
Like I said, as goat-proof as anything can be...LOL!!


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

Love that! We have several spools our goats sleep on. Those are good things to have!

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

I LOVE your goats!!! Arthur looks like the king of the castle! hehe.

great feeder idea!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Does the lid come off to put the hay in, or does one of the panels open?
What a great idea!


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Your area looks like alot of fun!!! I bet they love it


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

Goats Rock said:


> Does the lid come off to put the hay in, or does one of the panels open?
> What a great idea!


One side of the lid is hinged, then stabilized on the other three sides.
We also had to add a latch, they were rubbing on the underside of the lid and flipping it open...LOL!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How neat


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

I love it! It's also nice that it does double duty as a toy of sorts. :laugh:


----------



## goatylisa (Dec 29, 2012)

I love the creativity !


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Wow, it's cool! I wish we had some, that would be perfect! I've been needing to build a hay feeder for my doelings. They are very destructive, and right now they just get their hay in a tub on the ground.


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

Byccombe said:


> right now they just get their hay in a tub on the ground.


Mine were too...but they started using it as a bed/toilet! 
Silly Goats!


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Lol, mine too; that's why I really need to make a real feeder for them.  Maybe today....


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

Byccombe said:


> Lol, mine too; that's why I really need to make a real feeder for them.  Maybe today....


In a pinch, we used a milk crate zip tied to the fence...it worked for a while!


----------



## eciummo (Jul 22, 2013)

Crafty!! Gotta keep the imagination working to out wit clever goats.
Yours are adorable!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Awesome!!! Love the fact that it's something they can climb on without getting into


----------



## GroundGoats (Sep 17, 2013)

That is spectacular!
We usually use spools for housing, but next time we get small ones I'm gonna have to build a new feeder!
Our goats also sleep in the hay tub


----------

